

Ask HN: I have 3 HN accounts, which all randomly get used - jasonneal

I have three HN accounts:<p>http://news.ycombinator.org/user?id=jneal
http://news.ycombinator.org/user?id=jtneal
http://news.ycombinator.org/user?id=jasonneal<p>I use "Click Pass" to log-in...but depending on which computer I use, I log-in to a different account. For example, at home I believe it uses Gmail, and logs me in to "jneal". At work, it uses Facebook, and logs me in to "jasonneal".<p>It doesn't bother me too much, but I would like some consistency...Is there some way to merge my "jtneal" and "jasonneal" with my "jneal" account? If not, I'm okay to have "jtneal" and "jasonneal" either deleted or at least some how deactivated so they can't be logged in to. Click Pass doesn't give me any choice on how I want to log in, it just automatically logs me in.<p>Jason
======
vipivip
Why did you create 3 accounts?

~~~
jasonneal
I haven't got a clue to be honest. I believe, at one point, I was unable to
log in to my account "jneal" and so I created "jasonneal". I'm not sure when
"jtneal" was created. They are all over a few years old.

~~~
vipivip
Just use one with lots of karma then forget the rest, formulate a way to
remember your passwords though.

